# Driving to Mexico City



## dsp4366 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello,

Am wondering if anyone can tell me what is the safest route to drive from the USA (any location) to Mexico City. Is there any safe route?

Thank you!!

Dave


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dsp4366 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am wondering if anyone can tell me what is the safest route to drive from the USA (any location) to Mexico City. Is there any safe route?
> 
> ...


Sigh! The major crossing points are Tijuana, Nogales, El Paso, Laredo, McAllen. They are all safe. The usual advice is to drive during the day and stick to the Carreterras (Toll highways). I have ignored both of those bits of advice with no problems but if you want to be conservative, follow them.


----------



## dsp4366 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info!!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hundreds of thousands of cars,trucks and buses cross the US/MX borders everyday without any problems...Have you been watching too much FOX news???????


----------



## dsp4366 (Jul 29, 2014)

no, definitely not Fox news... but I have heard some bad things about traveling in Mexico on other news channels. So is it relatively safe to drive to Mexico City from one of the Texas crossings, if I stick to the toll roads?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Over the last 4 years I have driven over 95,000 Mexican miles on my car and did not even have a flat tire...Have full insurance, do not drive at night,use toll roads whenever possible, have pesos for tolls and gas, and watch out for topes ( speed bumps ).... I would probably not cross at Brownsville TX, maybe Laredo TX.....hope this helps.......


----------



## dsp4366 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you again for the info. I really appreciate the help!! As far as not driving at night, it looks like one could make it from Laredo, TX to San Luis Potosi fairly easily in a day. Then easily make it from there to Mexico City the next day. Is San Luis Potosi a safe place to stop for the night?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Never stayed in SLP, I drive to Queretaro, I never stay in a town where men wear pointy boots,LOL


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

dsp4366 said:


> no, definitely not Fox news... but I have heard some bad things about traveling in Mexico on other news channels. So is it relatively safe to drive to Mexico City from one of the Texas crossings, if I stick to the toll roads?


People unfamiliar with the United States believe there's non-stop news about the war/terrorism and other crime in Mexico (or about just anything else concerning Mexico) ... when, in fact, once you get away from the principal/larger border cities ... there's relatively little news about those problems in Mexico. Your question is a good one and worthy of serious response. Some of the routes (near border crossing points) have been problematic, previously. Events change quickly and your question is probably intended more for a travel forum (which, principally .. this isn't). 

Here's a link to what I think is the most recently issued travel warning provided to U.S. residents by the U.S. Department of State; it's about as specific as such advisories can be: Mexico Travel Warning

The advice already given to limit your driving to daylight hours is sound, for several or more good reasons. So, my advice is that you read through all the comments you receive, read through the fact-based advisory issued by the U.S. Department of State, and just before you cross into Mexico use your internet connection to scan for news items for events which may be taking place along your route. Given the number of vehicles on the road, safety problems are relatively minimal. Annoying, too, can be highway accidents and various citizen protests which block highways ... but the autopistas/expressways are pretty good and traffic moves along once you get away from major cities. If you can get your hands on a _Guia Roji_ road atlas for Mexco or other highway maps doing so will give you the opportunity to become somewhat familiar with the route and also there is typically examples of road directional signs which many foreigners (who don't understand Spanish) are often confused by.

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are planning to drive in Mexico city you should know that there are days when you cannot drive so check HOY NO CIRCULA rules.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

citlali said:


> If you are planning to drive in Mexico city you should know that there are days when you cannot drive so check HOY NO CIRCULA rules.


You can learn more, here: Secretaría del Medio Ambiente - GEM, and here: http://www.sedema.df.gob.mx/sedema/...r-que-se-modernizo-el-programa-hoy-no-circula and, one more time ... in English: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoy_No_Circula


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just remember that state dept warning is over 6 months old......from January


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Just remember that state dept warning is over 6 months old......from January


The State Department updates the travel warning, as warranted by changes/developments. I've always believed in blending my sources of information to get a fuller picture ... not just relying on one source.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

dsp4366 said:


> Thank you again for the info. I really appreciate the help!! As far as not driving at night, it looks like one could make it from Laredo, TX to San Luis Potosi fairly easily in a day. Then easily make it from there to Mexico City the next day. Is San Luis Potosi a safe place to stop for the night?


There is a toll road that circles SLP so you have to get off of it to go into town
Most people stay overnight in Matehuala.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

dsp4366 said:


> Thank you again for the info. I really appreciate the help!! As far as not driving at night, it looks like one could make it from Laredo, TX to San Luis Potosi fairly easily in a day. Then easily make it from there to Mexico City the next day. Is San Luis Potosi a safe place to stop for the night?


SLP is safe and offers a wide variety of hotel accomodations. There are many nice hotels in SLP's centro historico, or there are many American-style chain hotels along Mex 57 (San Luis Potosi - Santiago de Queretaro) just southeast of downtown. I've stayed at the Holiday Inn Express there, which is actually pretty swank for a Holiday Inn Express.

I usually stay in Matehuala, though, when stopping between the DF and Laredo. It's almost exactly the halfway point, so it divides your drive into two easy five-and-a-half to six-hour segments. It's much smaller than SLP, but it's a very popular stopover for travelers, so there are some decent hotel options there.

If you get through the Nuevo Laredo crossing by 10:00 a.m. or so, then you should have no problem making SLP by nightfall. If you are crossing later, or are worried about delays at the crossing, Matehuala might be the better option.


----------



## dsp4366 (Jul 29, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> SLP is safe and offers a wide variety of hotel accomodations. There are many nice hotels in SLP's centro historico, or there are many American-style chain hotels along Mex 57 (San Luis Potosi - Santiago de Queretaro) just southeast of downtown. I've stayed at the Holiday Inn Express there, which is actually pretty swank for a Holiday Inn Express.
> 
> I usually stay in Matehuala, though, when stopping between the DF and Laredo. It's almost exactly the halfway point, so it divides your drive into two easy five-and-a-half to six-hour segments. It's much smaller than SLP, but it's a very popular stopover for travelers, so there are some decent hotel options there.
> 
> If you get through the Nuevo Laredo crossing by 10:00 a.m. or so, then you should have no problem making SLP by nightfall. If you are crossing later, or are worried about delays at the crossing, Matehuala might be the better option.




Hello, thank you for this info! I think Matehuala is a good option for me. How long have you been in Mexico City? Is it a nice, safe place for tourists? I would love to contact you about things to do and see there. We will probably be there for at least a few days. Are there a lot of American Ex pats there? Thanks! Dave


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Dave,
You seem terribly concerned about your safety. Maybe you are over-thinking or are a habitual worrier; I don‘t know, but I would suggest that you relax, get the Guia Roji Gran Atlas road map and go. We have lived in Mexico for 13 years and have not ever been scared to travel. The Mexican people are extremely friendly and helpful. You will be made to feel welcome. You might discover that the USA is also a scary place for many of us.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## dsp4366 (Jul 29, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Dave,
> You seem terribly concerned about your safety. Maybe you are over-thinking or are a habitual worrier; I don‘t know, but I would suggest that you relax, get the Guia Roji Gran Atlas road map and go. We have lived in Mexico for 13 years and have not ever been scared to travel. The Mexican people are extremely friendly and helpful. You will be made to feel welcome. You might discover that the USA is also a scary place for many of us.
> Enjoy your visit.


 Your'e probably right... I probably am over-thinking the whole thing. I've been all over Ukraine and to Dominican Republic and they were great. The USA is a scary place for me too


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Regarding the "Hoy No Circula" law - run a google search on "pase turistico df 2014" and you wil find a site where you can print (in realtime) a pass to drive in and around DF without concerns for your tags etc.

When we drove here from the states we were probably stopped four times by the Federales. Every one of them was just looking out for us - making sure we weren't lost etc. It is always a little disconcerting when you see police lights in your rear view mirror but we knew we weren't doing anything wrong - and nothing ever came of it.

We DID have a problem with the municipal police in Saltillo. We tried to get an early start and headed out about 4:30AM. As we worked our way to the highway we were stopped for some bogus reason and had to pay a few hundred pesos to get out of the situation.

Regarding the State dept warnings : there is an email service you can sign up for where they periodically send out alerts etc. For over a year now they keep mentioning a singular event (gunfire) which affected US gov't employees at a national forest in Morelos as a reason not to travel here. I would take those alerts with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

dsp4366 said:


> Hello, thank you for this info! I think Matehuala is a good option for me. How long have you been in Mexico City? Is it a nice, safe place for tourists? I would love to contact you about things to do and see there. We will probably be there for at least a few days. Are there a lot of American Ex pats there? Thanks! Dave


I've been in the DF for about a year. Mexico City is as safe for tourists as any other city this size. Probably safer than most, in fact. There are a lot of expats here, although they tend to be scattered around, rather than congregated in any particular expat communities. Seven people live in my apartment building, six of whom are expats from various countries.

As far as things to do, I guess it depends on where your interests lie. If you'll only be here a few days, you will barely have time to scratch the surface of this crazy, beautiful, misunderstood city.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> I've been in the DF for about a year. Mexico City is as safe for tourists as any other city this size. Probably safer than most, in fact. There are a lot of expats here, although they tend to be scattered around, rather than congregated in any particular expat communities. Seven people live in my apartment building, six of whom are expats from various countries.
> 
> As far as things to do, I guess it depends on where your interests lie. If you'll only be here a few days, you will barely have time to scratch the surface of this crazy, beautiful, misunderstood city.


We just had our first experience with the metro earlier this week. Zolcalo -> Taxquena. It was great. Clean. Friendly people. And with INAPAM - FREE! 

We also enjoy Touribus.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lhpdiver said:


> We just had our first experience with the metro earlier this week. Zolcalo -> Taxquena. It was great. Clean. Friendly people. And with INAPAM - FREE!


I assume you weren't on the Metro during rush hour!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dsp4366 said:


> Thank you again for the info. I really appreciate the help!! As far as not driving at night, it looks like one could make it from Laredo, TX to San Luis Potosi fairly easily in a day. Then easily make it from there to Mexico City the next day. Is San Luis Potosi a safe place to stop for the night?


Everyone is entitled to his/her opinin and while many travelers stay in Matehuala, I used to travel often between Lake Chapala and San Antonio and I would choose the city of San Luis Potosí as the place to overnight on the trip you plan. It is easy to get to the city´s beautiful historic center from the autopista on an expressway lined with very nice and modern hotels. When I used to make this trip, I liked to stay at the Fiesta Inn with its secure parking located close to the entrance to the historic center and take a taxi into the center with its pedestrian friendly streets, beautiful old buildings and many good restaurants. I never felt in any danger at all walking around the historic center night or day and I always had a lot of company with locals as well as tourists.

Have a nice trip


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

La isa you remark made me laugh, having been raised and educated in Paris the subway there that is the same as in Mexico was a way of life.
Towards the end the second uear of University something happened to me that made me say enough is enough with crowded suway rids..
I was going to school during eush hours and was like a sardine in a can when a very tall man got suddently sick and was not able to move, being short and right next to him I was the recipient of his last meal..I had to go back home cwash and change and that was when I made the decision to get out of town and never take the subway during rush hours..The subway is wionderful when you do not have to take it otherwise you can have it,,same thing in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> La isa you remark made me laugh, having been raised and educated in Paris the subway there that is the same as in Mexico was a way of life.
> Towards the end the second uear of University something happened to me that made me say enough is enough with crowded suway rids..
> I was going to school during eush hours and was like a sardine in a can when a very tall man got suddently sick and was not able to move, being short and right next to him I was the recipient of his last meal..I had to go back home cwash and change and that was when I made the decision to get out of town and never take the subway during rush hours..The subway is wionderful when you do not have to take it otherwise you can have it,,same thing in Mexico.


Your remark didn't make me laugh. What an awful experience. I have gotten very used to being on crowded buses and subways. It will take me a while before the image of your post fades from my mind and I can be comfortable again on a crowded bus. For a few days my fellow passengers may wonder why I am studying them so closely.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually I am laughing about it, the trick is to be taller than everyone else... Yes it was a horrible experience and afer I got back home and was cleaned up I fell really sorry for the guy, he was black and everyone attacked him but imagine how he felt..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Actually I am laughing about it, the trick is to be taller than everyone else... Yes it was a horrible experience and afer I got back home and was cleaned up I fell really sorry for the guy, he was black and everyone attacked him but imagine how he felt..


It reminds me of a time when my brother and I were about 8 and 10 years old. Some friends of my parents were at our house and my brother and I were in the kitchen with their daughters, both about our ages. We were drinking milk shakes, someone said something funny while I had a mouth full of liquid. I managed to spray one or both of the two girls with milk shake. It is not the fondest memory of my childhood. We barely knew them and never saw them again, as I recall.


----------



## jweidner (Jul 8, 2013)

I just made the drive from Laredo, TX. My original plan was to drive until San Luis Potosi the first day, then to DF the next day. But I got a late start because I chose to buy insurance in Laredo for my time in Mexico first, and then spent almost four hours to get through immigration, customs, and (the longest wait) permission to bring the car into the country temporarily. I also ran into a fair number of traffic jams due to construction and control checkpoints on toll highway 85.

So I was passing Monterrey around 7pm. I hoped to make it to SLP, but it started to get dark so I looked for a place to stay. There was really nothing until I finally made it to Matehuala around 11pm.

The thing that probably struck me the most was how frequent and expensive the tolls were. Make sure you have plenty of Mexican cash (you don't need exact change).

Oh, and once you get to Queretaro, be prepared for on and off very heavy traffic all the way to your final destination in DF.

Good luck!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you drive straight through Queretaro or use the bypass just north of town?


----------



## jweidner (Jul 8, 2013)

I drove through Quertaro because I needed to make a pit stop. Ended up hitting a mall that was right off the highway. That's a good point, though: I probably would have avoided a lot of traffic if I had used the bypass.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

I hear you. We drove from Miami to Cuernavaca last year with 4 cats in the back, towing a trailer. We took a luxurious stop at a very nice hotel in Saltillo to celebrate our new lives. Our next stop was Quertaro (at rush hour) and NOBODY would let us stay with cats (even when we said CAT). I went up and down that highway - with that trailer - until we found a nice guy at a CityExpress (or something) - who looked the other way as we climbed the outside stairway 6 stories or so with four cats...


----------

